# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Nagłe pogorszenie wzroku

## Krzyho

Witam,

Mam pytanie, mój brat ma dziwny problem ze wzrokiem i chciałbym się poradzić.
Brat ma 35 lat i jakiś miesiąc temu nagle (w jeden dzień) pogorszył mu się wzrok, tzn. w prawym oku zaczął widzieć nieostry, rozmazany obraz, a najdziwniejsze jest to, że jak przesunie prawą brew w lewą stronę w kierunku nosa (nieznacznie) obraz przestaje być nieostry i powraca do dnia w którym było ok. Brat był u okulisty i wzrok miał badany komputerowo i w ciemni i okulista nie stwierdził poważniejszych odchyleń od normy (no może poza tym, że jak brat miał do przeczytania z tablicy litery to w najniższym rzędzie, patrząc prawym okiem kilka razy się pomylił zamiast 0 było 8). Niestety brat nie mówił o wspomnianym polepszeniu wzroku w tym oku poprzez przesunięcie brwi. W związku z tym mam pytanie czy jest to możliwe aby przez taką ingerencję wzrok się polepszył, czym może być to spowodowane? Czy zachodzi jakaś interakcja między okiem, a brwią lub skórą nad okiem, mięśniami?, która powoduję, że obraz się wyostrza i wygląda tak jak w lewym oku? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź lub jakąś radę, wskazówkę. Za wszystkie uwagi będę bardzo wdzięczny!.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.
Krzysztof.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Problemy z ostrością wzroku wynikają z nieprawidłowego miejsca skupienia promieni - prawidłowo obraz powinien skupiać się dokładnie na siatkówce (na tylnym biegunie gałki ocznej), w przypadku krótkowzroczności ma to miejsce zbyt blisko natomiast w przypadku dalekowzroczności - za daleko. Jest możliwe, by na niewielką skalę na chwilę "regulować" ostrość wzroku, przypadku niewielkiej wady poprzez zmianę stosunków anatomicznych w okolicy gałki ocznej - choćby pociągania za powieki, uciskania gałki ocznej. Pozdrawiam

----------

